# Mangroves!



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Has anyone ever kept these in their F/W tank? They can grow in S/W too. They have internal salt blocker cells that use magnesium to force the salt out of their system. Although there is a magnesium depletion in the water as an after affect of the plants processes.

I've been thinking of these for my setup(s). Check them out!! What do you think?

Mangrove Seedlings online

Another link: cheaper prices

mangroves4sale


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

expensive lol. how big do they get? they would give a tank a really natural look though







lets seem some pics when u get the plants if u do.


----------



## AzNxGuY2o9 (Jul 26, 2003)

i saw a fama or aq fish mag, that had it. looked very natural and cool looking


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

roller03hockey10 said:


> expensive lol. how big do they get?


 they can get very big (at least 2 metres) but when they get to the size you want, just cut the top off and it wont grow any higher. it'll then start to become more bushier and when it's at the size you want, just cut the ends


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

oh ive seen them in this aquarium in the local zoo they had an small set up about 50 gal and had mangrove fishes in them too ... looks awsome the fish swim between the rots very very natural.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

$6







i stuck w/ $4 plant


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

so are they hardy? i def dont have a green thumb with plants.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

read this:

http://mangroves4sale.tripod.com/mangroves4sale/id2.html


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

wow, i would def say not the plant for me. my p's are hard enough to take care of!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yea those sound like alot of work


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

do you think its roots can make serious damage to glass tanks? crack it first for instance.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

camotekid said:


> do you think its roots can make serious damage to glass tanks? crack it first for instance.


 Do you mean grow onto the glass, or get in the corners and split the seams? I can't see how they would break the glass, or what you mean. anyhow, I'm still thinking about getting them this spring. I'll tell you how it goes.


----------

